# web cam



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

*Bonjour* 

Je souhaite savoir quel modèle faut-il pour un MAC portable IBOOK. 

 OS X version 10.4.11, processeur 1.33 GHz Power/PC G4, mémoire 512 Mo intégrée ?

Quelles sont les spécificités en cas de différentes sortes ?

Merci.


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Il y a plusieurs modèles chez MacWay :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...ro-13-megapixels-noir-usb-mac-os-x-et-pc.html

ou

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11724/macally-icecam2-webcam-usb-20-avec-microphone.html

Il est possible de les contacter par mail pour savoir si c'est compatible avec l'ordi.


----------

